# Sick of being sat in traffic!



## Lisa1979 (30 Apr 2008)

Hi All,
I'm new to this board...
having being sat in traffic for tooooo many hours, I thought I’d change my life and do my bit by cycling to work. Joined here to check out any pit falls / dangers etc associated with it. 
also just testing if i have posted correctly!
Lisa


----------



## domtyler (30 Apr 2008)

Are you sitting in traffic at the moment?


----------



## walker (30 Apr 2008)

Where would you be commuting to? London?

Only dangers, and seems to happen to women more than men, don't ride up the side of a bus if you know there is a bus stop coming. 

there was some sort of test done and women were more succeptable to doing this.


and welcome aboard Lisa


----------



## Lisa1979 (30 Apr 2008)

he he! i best give up now before i start then!

Well i live near to manchester city centre, its such a pain between 7.30 & 9am


----------



## Rhythm Thief (30 Apr 2008)

Welcome aboard Lisa. You'l love cycle commuting once you get into the swing of it. See if you can find a copy of "Cyclecraft" by John Franklin - I believe that contains everything you need to know.


----------



## ChrisKH (30 Apr 2008)

Two pieces of advice

1. Wear a helmet 

2. Don't let Patrick Stevens use his charms on you. 


Seriously, welcome. Just get on your bike and do it. You can moan on here about the muppets (pedestrians, cars, other cyclists) afterwards. If you're really serious, I'm sure someone on here will lend you their copy of Cyclecraft which would be useful. Joining the CTC might not be a bad idea either for their insurance and legal cover.


----------



## tomb1960 (30 Apr 2008)

Welcome! I think you may have come to the right place, it's very friendly, and by-and-large the advice is sound! I commute by bike precisely because I am not psychologically suited to sitting in traffic. Main danger is that it (cycling) seems to be quite addictive, it starts innocently enough, but before you know it you're Googling chamois cream! I would just ask anything you want to know, the supposedly 'silly' questions are usually the most interesting and spark off the most lively debate. Good luck.


----------



## snapper_37 (30 Apr 2008)

Welcome Lisa and have fun. You'll find lots of useful info, tips and advice on here.

Nice to see some more oestrogen around too


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (30 Apr 2008)

Welcome Lisa. As a Mancunian myself I know what you mean about the traffic... it's always the worst when they have a game with those 11 men chasing a pigskin around a pitch and kicking it for 90 mins!!


----------



## Lisa1979 (30 Apr 2008)

tell me about it sharky, last night Manchester was full of Spanish louts all over the main road near my office!


----------



## walker (30 Apr 2008)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Welcome Lisa. As a Mancunian myself I know what you mean about the traffic... it's always the worst when they have a game with those *11 men* chasing a pigskin around a pitch and kicking it for 90 mins!!




22 to be precise


----------



## walker (30 Apr 2008)

Lisa1979 said:


> tell me about it sharky, last night Manchester was full of Spanish louts all over the main road near my office!




And what was arsenal doing in manchester?


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2008)

What route are you thinking of doing - there are a fair few of us local to the area, so could advise you which roads to avoid.

Never ever cycle up the inside of a large vehicle.... far too many cyclists get squashed.

Get yourself some good clothing - as a start there is a big sale in Aldi tomorrow and you can pick up some cheap kit. Be there early as it flies out the door - usually sodding ebay sellers...

If you are going to do it every day, then get some waterproofs - makes life much more pleasant.

I've also spent too many years sat in the South Manchester traffic - left my job last year to one nearer home and have cycled every day since !


----------



## Tharg2007 (30 Apr 2008)

I love it when theres a game on at old trafford, the roads are jammed up all round that area and I just zip past, its great!!!


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Apr 2008)

I started by doing a 16 miles round trip (Heald Green to the City Centre), having not done any cycling beyond the odd jaunt to the shops - this time of year is pretty good for starting a commute, all those bank holidays mean you can get a rest from 5 day weeks every so often 

Have you a route in mind?

Have you got the stuff you need for your bike (repair kit, pump, maybe a multitool)?


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Apr 2008)

Hi Lisa, Welcome.

I also strongly recommend reading Cycle-craft for anyone commuting in a busy urban environment. It's money well spent.
I assume you already have a suitable steed.
Also echo extreme cautions at left turns and never going-up the inside of large vehicles....sometimes you have to act like a car and wait in-line at lights etc.
Good kit helps with comfort and foul weather. Hi-Viz too. Helmets are a personal choice, if you wear one make sure it is a good fit and in good condition.
Make sure you have a good lock(s) and secure bike-parking.
If a regularly commuting again I echo joining the CTC for insurance an legal assistance.
If the commute is a reasonable distance, carry spare tubes, multi-tool, P*ncture repair kit, good pump and decent tyre levers...furthermore, know how to use them (easier to practice at home in the dry than Manchester City centre on a rainy night).
Powerful flashing lights are also valuable during the day.

Keep asking questions or advice.

Finally, great you're gonna get out there. It's good for body and soul. The more people cycle, the better for all cyclists.

Enjoy and good luck!


----------



## Lisa1979 (30 Apr 2008)

Many thanks for all the replies, the advice is most welcome. Its opened my eyes to some of the dangers I haven’t thought about. I have already got some waterproofs and tools etc, went the other day to kit out. I think I will try my 1st few commutes only when the weather is good, just to get used to it. My younger brother is coming tonight to show me how to change a tyre! – how bad is that!? Also delivered today was my high visual tabard – found it on the net www.onelesscar.eu spreads a good message to the car drivers, and can’t wait to wear it tomorrow! 
The roads I will be doing in the city centre are Deansgate, Chester road, then I think I can cut through Trafford park to get to Monton then on to home. 
Lisa


----------



## mickle (30 Apr 2008)

Welcome aboard Lisa1979.


----------



## Night Train (30 Apr 2008)

Hello Lisa and welcome. Another Mancuian cyclist, Yay!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (30 Apr 2008)

not so far from you lisa1979 (macclesfield). welcome aboard and enjoy our forum.


----------



## Lisa1979 (30 Apr 2008)

hiya, a friend of a friend ownes a shop in macclesfield centre, Spectacular Fireworks, been there a few times!


----------



## giant man (30 Apr 2008)

*


Lisa1979 said:



Hi All,
I'm new to this board...
having being sat in traffic for tooooo many hours, I thought I’d change my life and do my bit by cycling to work. Joined here to check out any pit falls / dangers etc associated with it. 
also just testing if i have posted correctly!
Lisa 

Click to expand...

*Get on that bike girl! Saving time getting to and from work and you'll get fit (and trim if you want to!), just don't forget some lights on your bike - be seen be safe).


----------



## Lisa1979 (30 Apr 2008)

thanks Giant Man(?!) i'd not thought of the added advantage of a trim bum!!


----------



## BentMikey (30 Apr 2008)

You will probably be able to get some free or subsidised cheap cycle training from your local council. Highly recommended, because they should teach you how to cycle in traffic and how to be a part of the traffic. Cyclecraft is an excellent book, I'd also recommend it.

http://www.londonskaters.com/cycling/safety-dooring-door-zone.htm
http://www.londonskaters.com/cycling/safety-heavy-goods-vehicles.htm


----------



## Dayvo (30 Apr 2008)

Lisa1979 said:


> thanks Giant Man(?!) i'd not thought of the added advantage of a trim bum!!



Trying deperately hard not to think of Lisa's tight bum! 

Welcome to the funny farm; there's plenty of good advice here, so ask away. Cycling will soon take over your life, but don't worry, it's perfectly unnatural!


----------



## Lisa1979 (30 Apr 2008)

BentMikey said:


> Cyclecraft is an excellent book, I'd also recommend it.



Just ordered it!


----------



## Lisa1979 (30 Apr 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Trying deperately hard not to think of Lisa's tight bum!



In the words of Roy Walker - "its good but its not quite tight" yet.....


----------



## HelenD123 (30 Apr 2008)

Lisa1979 said:


> Just ordered it!



Excellent! I feel much more confident after reading it.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Apr 2008)

Lisa1979 said:


> In the words of Roy Walker - "its good but its not quite tight" yet.....



Nooo! Don't! Stop teasing! 

Glad that you've joined the ranks of the two-wheelers. Once you've got used to commuting (probably take about 3-4 weeks for your muscles and joints to get used to it) then get ready for your free time to be spent cycling (and foruming)- unless, unlike me, you have a life!.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Apr 2008)

Lisa1979 said:


> Hi All,
> I'm new to this board...
> having being sat in traffic for tooooo many hours, I thought I’d change my life and do my bit by cycling to work. Joined here to check out any *pit falls* / dangers etc associated with it.
> also just testing if i have posted correctly!
> Lisa



Hello Lisa. Dayvo has done all the innuendos so I'll just mention that when I read your post, I scanned and read 'fat pills' - not pit falls... and I thought for a second 'what the bloody hell do we need to know about fat pills for?' 

Stupid boy. 

Enjoy your rides.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (30 Apr 2008)

Welcome Lisa1979


----------



## summerdays (1 May 2008)

HelenD123 said:


> Excellent! I feel much more confident after reading it.


And every now and again dip in and re-read Cyclecraft too.

Welcome and as a girl I would say I had to learn that cleaning my bike occasionally isn't just to keep it looking pretty but that it also helps to stop bits wearing out - specifically keeping wheels pumped up (prevent punctures), wheel rims clean (the rubbish on the rims wears the rims down), and lubricate the chain.


----------



## sheddy (1 May 2008)

L, how are your bike handling skills ? If they are a bit rusty you might want to try some quieter routes at the weekends first. We don't want to lose you under a car


----------



## yenrod (1 May 2008)

Lisa1979 said:


> Hi All,
> I'm new to this board...
> having being sat in traffic for tooooo many hours, I thought I’d change my life and do my bit by cycling to work. Joined here to check out any pit falls / dangers etc associated with it.
> also just testing if i have posted correctly!
> Lisa



1 of the few who actually put a pic as their profile pic !


----------



## snorri (1 May 2008)

Welcome Lisa1979
I see you have been getting lots of good advice already, so I will just add another tip.
Get yourself a Track Pump, it makes tyre inflation so much easier than using the pump supplied with the bicycle, and well inflated tyres make the bike go faster too
Some track pumps here
http://www.changing-gear.com/acatalog/Track_Pumps.html


----------



## Lisa1979 (1 May 2008)

thanks snorri, but i would look a bit silly with one of those on my back! 
Lisa


----------



## Lisa1979 (1 May 2008)

yenrod said:


> 1 of the few who actually put a pic as their profile pic !




yes i began to notice that yesterday! shall i change it do you think?


----------



## Lisa1979 (1 May 2008)

sheddy said:


> L, how are your bike handling skills ? If they are a bit rusty you might want to try some quieter routes at the weekends first. We don't want to lose you under a car



well i can ride, both fast and slow so hopefully i can handle the busy roads. I dont have the shoes that clip to the pedals so hopefully wont be falling over at the lights! anyway time will tell as tommorow is my 1st commute day!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (1 May 2008)

A fishy theme seems to be common around these parts (long story involving a windup of a certain forum member called Bonj - you'll undoubtedly hear from him at some point.... hes, how can I put it, argumentatively challenged??) 

Seriously though, most people on here are fine. 

Avoid Bunfights though, there's only really 2 people in there who need to just get together, have sex and everything will be okay with the world.


----------



## Arch (1 May 2008)

Welcome Lisa, another lady here. I dunno about the trim bum - my trouble is I think "I cycled, so I deserve cake"

I think most stuff has already been said, so, welcome, and enjoy your cycling! With regard to traffic you can become a road warrior or develop a zen attitude, the latter is better for you, but you might find you slip into the former every so often!


----------



## 4F (1 May 2008)

Lisa1979 said:


> thanks snorri, but i would look a bit silly with one of those on my back!
> Lisa



Yes but they are handy to lash out at car drivers who get too close


----------



## yenrod (1 May 2008)

Lisa1979 said:


> yes i began to notice that yesterday! shall i change it do you think?



Well whatever you do DONT put a bloody fish's head as your pic or a variant of it - as everyones got one ! - only to take the mick outta BOnj.

Id leave it personally as your quite pleasing on the eye + you've got the originality in your favour, there, so leave it as it is babe !


----------



## Arch (1 May 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Yes but they are handy to lash out at car drivers who get too close



I recommend a riding crop dangling from the bars for the same reason...


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 May 2008)

we all remember that shot of the bike…


----------



## Arch (1 May 2008)

What, this one?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 May 2008)

**squints** think so


----------



## snorri (1 May 2008)

Lisa1979 said:


> thanks snorri, but i would look a bit silly with one of those on my back!
> Lisa


Woops sorry, I should have explained, you keep the track pump at home for routine tyre inflation, but carry the usual bike pump with you in case you have to deal with a puncture en route.
Or, are you taking the mickey:?:


----------



## Arch (1 May 2008)

alecstilleyedye said:


> **squints** think so



Sorry, for some reason photobucket had made it small, and I couldn't find it quickly on my hard drive...


----------



## summerdays (1 May 2008)

Arch said:


> Welcome Lisa, another lady here. I dunno about the trim bum - my trouble is I think "I cycled, so I deserve cake"



I agree that you have to eat a bit more to keep going but just think what we would look like if we weren't cycling ... cos I know I'm not a dieter - I only lose weight by exercise. At least we have an excuse to eat well


----------



## gbb (1 May 2008)

Hi Lisa..

One area not touched on when we talk about starting commuting is 'mindset'.

I enjoy commuting, albeit shortish mileage. Like me, you WILL get the occasional close call, the occasional beligerant driver..it's inevitable. You get it when you're in a car....why wouldnt you on a bike.
I've become reasonably accustomed to traffic being a bit too close as it passes, i can handle it. I dont like it, but i dont let it spoil my day.

When i read the commuting pages...i wonder why some of the contributors commute by bike at all....they seem so het up and find fault everywhere.

The roads aint perfect, drivers certainly are'nt...even a good few cyclists are'nt. But i commute regular and dont see a fraction of the problems some appear to suffer.
Relax, but be alert at all times and enjoy. Dont let anyone spoil your day...most drivers are quite considerate.

oh yes....and welcome .


----------



## fossyant (1 May 2008)

As gbb says, you will get the odd close call, but you will get good as spotting it and take the necessary action and avoid something more serious. Ride
assertively and you'll be fine. Same happens driving, although you have a steel safety cage round you.


----------



## Lisa1979 (2 May 2008)

Hi all, 
well today was my 1st day on the bike - and it rained!!! nevermind i did enjoy it. definatley need to get a bit fitter as i felt very tired at dinnertime. I think i deserve a glass of wine tonight! Roll on Monday morning!


----------



## 4F (2 May 2008)

Lisa1979 said:


> Hi all,
> well today was my 1st day on the bike - and it rained!!! nevermind i did enjoy it. definatley need to get a bit fitter as i felt very tired at dinnertime. I think i deserve a glass of wine tonight! Roll on Monday morning!



You working on the bank holiday ?


----------



## tdr1nka (2 May 2008)

Lisa1979 said:


> Hi all,
> well today was my 1st day on the bike - and it rained!!! nevermind i did enjoy it. definatley need to get a bit fitter as i felt very tired at dinnertime. I think i deserve a glass of wine tonight! Roll on Monday morning!



Hi Lisa, congrats and a belated welcome.
Don't worry about fitness for the moment and just get used to the commute, in a fortnight your stamina will have improved and you'll not even remember feeling tired!

T


----------



## surfgurl (2 May 2008)

Glad to hear it went well Lisa. I got rained on today as well. It's all part of the fun!
Does anyone else in your workplace commute by bike? I'm the only one at my place and even after 18 months I still get asked "Did you cycle in today?" I just wave my cycle helmet in answer to them.


----------



## fossyant (2 May 2008)

Rained - when ? I was in Didsbury, then down Oxford Road, then back in Didsbury - no rain - must have been a shower !!!!

It was soooo nice I took the roadie in and went home the 20 mile route !!

Well done Lisa - keep it up...you'll feel great !!


----------

